

Ask HN: I bootstrapped a business, and I'm now looking for a job - Im_a_throw_away

Hi HN,<p>I graduated from an engineering school a year ago, and I&#x27;ve been bootstrapping a small online B2C business for about 6 months. I did everything on my own for this project: ideas, code, marketing, optimization, etc. And I managed to make a decent amount of money (low 4 figures).<p>Now I need to have a stable income, so I plan to start looking for a &quot;real job&quot; soon. The only problem is that I don&#x27;t know what I want. I&#x27;m a versatile guy, so I think I could be a developer, a product manager, a growth hacker, a consultant, etc.<p>Any advice on what are the best options available for me? What skills are in bigger demand? Where could I leverage my small business experience?<p>Thanks for your help!
======
thegrif
Believe it or not there are companies out there looking for people exactly
like you: individuals that can come in, question the status quo, and push
things forward. Many big organizations are realizing that in order to compete
they actually have to operate like much more nimble enterprises. You'd be the
only one who knows how to do that :-)

I draw a lot of parallels between this and the movie Moneyball. You will have
lots of fun with your work - because you bring entrepreneurial passion,
creativity, and grit. But there will be many that don't like you coming in,
asking obvious questions, and then delivering better stuff. Find someone in
executive management that has your back politically and you'll be fine. :-)

Shoot me a note at @thegrif if you want to talk more. Depending on where you
are in the world I might be able to facilitate some introductions.

------
sogen
You were getting income, why did you stop?

